# has anyone leaked colostrum before getting their BFP?



## topkittycat

Has anyone ever fallen pregnant but were leaking colostrum before 10dpo as an early pregnancy symptom? Or should I be worried?? Im 8dpo


----------



## DrGomps

thats really strange...are you breastfeeding? I would talk to your Dr about it...


----------



## fairsinger

I did this time...it really freaked me out and convinced me I needed to take a pg test, which was positive. I had stopped nursing a few months before so I'm not sure if it was colostrum or leftover breast milk or...who knows what, but it was only a tiny bit and it hasn't happened since. I don't know what day DPO it was because I wasn't keeping track this time, but I think it was later than 10 dpo.


----------



## saraw66

Yes its possible, when i got preggers with my second son i knew i was preg 3 days before af was due cause of my breasts leaking when squeezed and got a bfp the same day and now this month starting at 8 days before af due i have it again but considering how early it is and the fact that we used condoms at all time this month (were not trying for more) it seems unlikly that its from pregnancy this time so i guess it could go either way but it was enough for me to look for answers on here anyway! Lol but as i said im living walking proof that it is possible, good luck!!!!


----------



## Lou1

It seems early but everyones body displays different symptoms so its entirely possible. I still have some (if I gently squeeze) and I stopped BF my son when he was 6 months. (nearly 18months ago.) I wouldn't worry unless u have tenderness around your nipple, pain, lump u haven't felt before etc. Mayb mention it at yr first check up x


----------



## Jcliff

Yes. this is my first pregnancy and i had started to leak around 4 weeks, that is why i took a test. It stopped however, and just now started up again!


----------



## topkittycat

Thanks ladies. Nope im not breast feeding. And not utd either. Hormones are reaking havoc atm so im asuming its a hormone imbalance. Thanks heaps for your responces!


----------



## arwenreborn

I leaked with mine but didn't think much of it as I've always been able to get a bit of milk or whatever out of my boobs after breastfeeding the two girls. After I got my BFP I realised there was a fair amount there and just massaging the nipple slightly was making them leak which is unusual. So I guess it could be!


----------



## Dream.dream

I had the opposite . I stopped breast feed when my first was one and my boobs have leaked milk up until I got my bfp then it stopped .


----------



## saraw66

Topkittycat are u getting any other symtoms? Im having other besides the colostrum, my af is due in 5 days we should keep each other informed of what happens ;)


----------



## topkittycat

saraw66 said:


> Topkittycat are u getting any other symtoms? Im having other besides the colostrum, my af is due in 5 days we should keep each other informed of what happens ;)

Hi sara, no sorry i was having other symptoms but I have pcos so I dont actually know when or IF I ovulate..... I use opks and just Hope that my last surge was ovulation. But because of the pcos I have irregular cycles and never really know when ovulation is or when af is due.... its a big guessing game for me every cycle.... usually between 50 and 60 days long..... 

Good luck hun! I would love a ttc buddie, but my cycles are so irregular I wouldnt be able to say if im ovulating or not. :( 

But thanks for the offer! I would jump at the chance! Let me know how you go though! Baby dust to you all.


----------



## saraw66

Topkitty as an update the witch came, good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Babylove13

Me but I had a baby in September of 2012 so it could be that. But I never breastfed


----------



## Babylove13

Just read what u wrote. Sorry to hear that af came.


----------



## saraw66

Im just fine with it, im not ttc and it would have been an accidental pregnancy im not ready for, i just had myself all worried because i was getting all the same symptoms i did with my last pregnancy, just turned out to be really nasty pms that ive never got before


----------



## saraw66

Just noticed your due in dec so congrats and a very h&h nine months to u!!!!


----------



## mumo20

Yes I leaked milky fluid for 2 weeks before my bfp, my dd is 5.5 so I was defo suspicious!!


----------

